

Interview on Startup Life with millionaire entrepreneur Erica Douglass - pmichaud
http://www.petermichaud.com/essays/erica-douglass-success-in-vulnerability/

======
mikegreenberg
I must say that you have great interviewing skills. It feels like a
conversation is happening rather than firing questions at them. This something
that I feel most other amateur interviewers typically miss. Great interview!
:)

~~~
pmichaud
I appreciate it Mike, it was my first go, so it's good to get positive
feedback 8) Maybe I'll keep doing it.

